# Yasushi Akutagawa (1925-1989)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

So if you guy read me by now , you know i love japanese composer that are hard hitting relentless
martial...avant-

Than i discover this dude he is the stravinsky of japanese even it rival whit brutal force in other words power, it could be '' heavier than Stravinsky '' at time, yah even rites of springs seem like easy lisening after hearing akutagawa ''ellora symphonie''.

I lisen to it whit my father, he was struck by the power, he had a face like wtf happening i was laughing so hard.The only dude that match or rival is heavyness is Jon leifs from Iceland is saga symphonie quite intimidating(in a good pleasant way).

:tiphat:

I would like to know more about this guy, he is one of the best classical composer from japan in my book he is in my top 10, are there other recording of him on naxos? or whatever?

Im highly mindblown !!!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I need to hear Akira ifukube he is suppose to be akutagawa primal teacher, there is a record on naxos i got to have, and i worship the japanese godz, like these guys, hail japan avant !

To the people of japan i offer fresh Sapporo i will turn your water into beer like jesus did(toss a friendly joke in there).


----------

